# The office ice cream social <rant>



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2004)

You know, just because the ice cream social is there today, that doesn't mean you have to eat it.

"You're not having any ice cream!?"

"You don't want any?  Why not!???"

"There's ice cream downstairs you know!"

"If you're too busy, I'll bring you back some!"


Look, I DON'T WANT ANY F#CKING ICE CREAM!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

clearly your coworkers fear you are a spy or an alien.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 9, 2004)

I absolutely hate when people over offer to help out my diet. I'm like.. If I wanted it I would be eating it!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2004)

In our office, they give everyone 2 coupons so that everyone gets an icecream and people dont eat others share. Then there is me who gives away his coupons, to the surprise of others.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> clearly your coworkers fear you are a spy or an alien.



Well clearly I am not from this planet.    


The best is when they ask me how I stay so thin when I eat so many meals.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

funny you should mention that.  i USED to hear variations of "you're not fat.  you can eat it"  (it always being something really bad for you and usually not even appealing)

(as if not being fat is a reason to eat sh*t)

lately people are telling me i eat so often it's amazing i'm not fat.  guess they don't look too hard at WHAT i'm eating  

people annoy the crap out of me when the topic is anything food related.  seriously.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> funny you should mention that. i USED to hear variations of "you're not fat. you can eat it" (it always being something really bad for you and usually not even appealing)
> 
> (as if not being fat is a reason to eat sh*t)
> 
> ...


 I'm so with you on this.

 When i first started losing weight last year, everyone HAD to comment on it At first it was nice to hear when someone actually noticed, but soon it as just like, "hey so how is that diet going..." or "Hey you're still going to the gym?" or "hey... we're goign to wendy's but i guess you dont' wanna go huh? You still workin' out..."

 And if I brought my own food (which now i do, every day but at first I'd only do it once in a while), people would come by my desk CONSTANTLY to "inspect" my lunch. To see what I was eating, as if I have some magic food that makes people lose weight and they wanted in on the secret.

 And THEN, the comments changed, a few months down the line, especially from the heavier folks who pay no mind to the crap they put in their mouths all day long: "Hey, you're getting too skinny!" "You're gonna disappear!" " you need to stop that diet of yours..."

 It's a lifestyle, not a diet.... 

 Roll my eyes...

 Half-chuckle...

 walk away.

 It's pathetic how concerned everyone else is with what someone in the office eats or doesn't eat. jeez. 

 We have pastries and cuban bread and donuts and all sorts of treats coming in and out of this office on an almost-daily basis. At this point, people have stopped talking to me about food altogether, but once in a while, I get that offer, "Hey there's donuts up front.  you want one? oh yeah, i forgot, you're on a _diet_."

 I give up.

 Anyway, sorry to steal the stage here... this compelled me to rant, too. haha!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Anyway, sorry to steal the stage here... this compelled me to rant, too. haha!



Rant away, sister!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

unless you're dieting for a show or something why can't you eat some ice cream?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> unless you're dieting for a show or something why can't you eat some ice cream?


I don't know how it is for some people, but all it takes is one spoonful of ice cream to send me spiraling down the road to my old ways. I prefer to not have the "forbidden" foods ever, than to have "just a taste" and then lose control. It's taken way too much work and discipline to get to where I am today, with regards to fitness and eating healthy. I'm terrified of falling back into my old habits.

I have issues, I know. But at least until i can figure out how to deal with the occasional treat, without binging like it's going out of style, I eat clean. The worst I eat is a bar here or there (like trioplex, which now i just ran out and am not buying anymore), or a red bull (sugar free of course) here or there.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2004)

sort of like an alcoholic, heh? 

all or none!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> sort of like an alcoholic, heh?
> 
> all or none!


Bingo!


----------



## pmech (Sep 9, 2004)

What irritates me about this process are the managers and other personal who will go and spend 60-100 dollars on donuts and cookies and pastries for these meetings/socials/feel good days and never once think about bringing in a fruit platter, or veggie tray. Many of us dont eat sweets because they really dont like sweet foods. Whats so wrong about supplying a healthy "treat/reward" to the employees instead of the ice cream or kripsy kremes?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm terrified of falling back into my old habits.



I was like that for a long time.. wouldn't touch any junk food at all.     I've lightened up & now maybe once a week or every other week I'll indulge... but nothing too bad.  

I haven't gotten fat, and haven't turned back to the dark side.  i take it for what its worth.. a little earned indulgence & go right back to my normal diet.

Of course you can't do it all the time, but I highly doubt you would fall back into your old habits.  From your posts you sound way too dedicated for that to happen.  Enjoy it once in a while!

I remember feeling like that, though.   After the first time I cheated, I realized it wasn't as big of a deal as I was making it out to be.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I was like that for a long time.. wouldn't touch any junk food at all.     I've lightened up & now maybe once a week or every other week I'll indulge... but nothing too bad.
> 
> I haven't gotten fat, and haven't turned back to the dark side. i take it for what its worth.. a little earned indulgence & go right back to my normal diet.
> 
> ...


 I'll reach that point of enlightenment some day. For now, something that happened a few weeks ago made me realize I'm not ready for treats. I was craving ice cream in the worst way. So I went to the supermarket in search of the healthiest ice cream treat i coudl find. I settled on a Klondike Slim-A-Bear ice cream sandwich after scrutinizing every single box in that freezer for over 30 minutes. I promised myself i would eat one and throw away the other five.

 I ate one on the way home from the supermarket, and by teh time I got home, I don't even know who i was anymore. I ripped at that box and ate the other five like they were the only food left on the planet. And then I sat around for the next two hours totally hating myself and feeling like a total failure. I even considered trying to make myself puke it all out, something I've never done in my life. I felt even worse after thinking of that

 I seriously don't know how i lost control like that. It just HAPPENED. I couldnt' stop myself. I'm just glad it wasn't ben and jerry's. My only consolation was that it was sortof diet ice cream as opposed to full-on, full-fat, not-a-damn-thing-good-for-you-in-it ice cream.

 The mental anguish I went through after that slim-a-bear binge is not worth it. :-( sad but true. 

 And just saying "slim-a-bear" makes me giggle for some reason. Like it should be a seinfeld or friends episode or something. "The one with the slim-a-bears" hahaha!

 Man this is sounding like AA hahahahaa! Well... I'm not gonna pretend I'm perfect and infallible. There you have it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

I get the same shit every month when they do the monthly B-Day's.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I get the same shit every month when they do the monthly B-Day's.


 Arrrgh-  the dreaded "cake time" at the office.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 9, 2004)

> I don't know how it is for some people, but all it takes is one spoonful of ice cream to send me spiraling down the road to my old ways. I prefer to not have the "forbidden" foods ever, than to have "just a taste" and then lose control. It's taken way too much work and discipline to get to where I am today, with regards to fitness and eating healthy. I'm terrified of falling back into my old habits.



ha ha, scared to relapse huh..! I guess food can qualify as an addiction to certain people thou. juts the way you put it was humerous


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 9, 2004)

According to everyone at work I am considered weird cause I do not eat there shit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> According to everyone at work I am considered weird cause I do not eat there shit.


 This is one of the reasons I like this website. We are not "weird" here, to each other. We can all respect each other's dietary habits and understand why some people eat the way/things they eat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 9, 2004)

Eggsactly


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

I have to deal with krispey creme donuts and cakes every saturday morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ha ha, scared to relapse huh..! I guess food can qualify as an addiction to certain people thou. juts the way you put it was humerous


 Terrified. As humorous as I made it, dude I'm so serious that frankly, it's embarassing to admit!  But I figure there are other people dealing with issues like mine, and they might feel better knowing someone else is going through this "food detox" so to speak. 

 Don't make me tell you about the cheetos and wine dinners (feasts, really) I used to have in my previous life! haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I have to deal with krispey creme donuts and cakes every saturday morning!


 Oh how cruel. I'm so sorry... 

 (mmmmm ... donuts)


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

That's ok! as long as they don't have nuts and protein bars around


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

I eat whatever I want.  Pizza, icecream, brownies, krispy kreme's, hot fudge sundays, and even the occasional beer.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> You know, just because the ice cream social is there today, that doesn't mean you have to eat it.
> 
> "You're not having any ice cream!?"
> 
> ...




I would have eaten all the icecream.. then told them to shove off.


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I eat whatever I want.  Pizza, icecream, brownies, krispy kreme's, hot fudge sundays, and even the occasional beer.


 rolling my eyes again


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

everyone in my office and all my friends know me as a "healthy food crusader" LOL, and it's quite fun actaully, the moment they see me they start making excuses for those fried noodles they're eating, for having that ciggie, etc.....I actaully notice that after 20 min in my company, people start telling me how they plan to start the gym/quit smoking/quit eating junk...LOL

So although I am one and They are many, they kinda back off the moment they see me. Now when someone I don't know well offers me junk to eat, they chip in "  do you think she'd look this good if she ate that junk?" even before I have a chance to do so. LOL ( to clarify "looking this good" for them means simply being slim, I reckon I have a looooong road ahead with my friends weights to say that for myself!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> rolling my eyes again



What?  Explain please.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> ... after 20 min in my company, people start telling me how they plan to start the gym/quit smoking/quit eating junk...LOL


 Sounds like most of my coworkers these days!


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What?  Explain please.


you can eat everything you want ..


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

You know I'm teasing you Jake


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Why?

Ok


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> Ok


Because I love ya


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

where you get the cute smiley from?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Its from avant.  they have the best smilies

Im 'wub' struck


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I eat whatever I want.  Pizza, icecream, brownies, krispy kreme's, hot fudge sundays, and even the occasional beer.



J, you are a true JaJa Bings!!!  Three stomachs inside you and counting LOL! Can you really eat like that and look good??


----------



## Premiere (Sep 10, 2004)

i have probably the biggest sweet tooth in the world! i'm like addicted to sweet food n candy etc..etc..! so i try to stay away from it .. if i have a bite .. i'm gonna want the rest ... so i try my hardest to not even try stuff bc then it's REALLY hard for me to walk away ... so it's all or nothing for me! ... and shit work doesnt help at all! we have like all these pies n cakes n ice creams n stuff that we can take home and omg it's soooo tempting! i usually bring it home for my dad or lil sister ... but still u no i want a lil bite ... but i never take one (well i have once lol)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> unless you're dieting for a show or something why can't you eat some ice cream?




Because......I didn't.....WANT ANY.    

You see, the fatties in the office will eat junk food if it's there, no matter what.  Doesn't matter how full they are, if the junk food is there, they will eat it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> unless you're dieting for a show or something why can't you eat some ice cream?.


Because i dont want the crappy ones served in the office when i have a tub of Hagen Daas at home   


			
				I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Because......I didn't.....WANT ANY.
> 
> You see, the fatties in the office will eat junk food if it's there, no matter what.  Doesn't matter how full they are, if the junk food is there, they will eat it.


Yep! I have noticed those helping themselves to the largest quantities are 'large' themselves ...... i wonder why??????    



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I eat whatever I want. Pizza, icecream, brownies, krispy kreme's, hot fudge sundays, and even the occasional beer..


On a bulk, i can walk past without batting an eye. But on a cut its a bit tough, as most of you would agree.  


			
				sara said:
			
		

> I have to deal with krispey creme donuts and cakes every saturday morning!..


In addition to doughnuts and cake every friday morning we also get Tim Bits (doughnut holes) several varieties of bagels and assortments of dips and spreads!!!   All this from the same company that also offers a fitness subsidy to its employees!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> ...the fatties in the office will eat junk food if it's there, no matter what. Doesn't matter how full they are, if the junk food is there, they will eat it.


 Boy do they ever. It's food, it's free, they won't pass it up. You'd think we're heading toward a famine or something that they have to stock up!

 We have quarterly breakfast meetings where all employees (450 + whoever is in from other offices) attend. They serve bagels, danish, donuts, fruit, juice, etc. You should see these people (many who've already had breakfast before the meeting) piling stuff high on their plates, and taking it back to their desks, covered in napkins, and then RETURNING to the meeting, and grabing a smaller plate with just one or two items to eat during the meeting. And it's never FRUIT. There is always a bunch of left over fruit.

 Insane.


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm going to start taking healthy snacks for people at work to eat and maybe they can change their eating habit.. well, maybe just at work


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm going to start taking healthy snacks for people at work to eat and maybe they can change their eating habit.. well, maybe just at work


 Good luck. If your office is anything like mine, your efforts will go under-appreciated (or UNappreciated, rather). 

 OR, someone will say, "Oh wow! Healthy snacks! Someone should do this more often!" And then it never happens again until the next time YOU bring in healthy snacks again.

 But good for you, fighting the good fight. Try it. Let's see what they do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm going to start taking healthy snacks for people at work to eat and maybe they can change their eating habit.. well, maybe just at work


Sounds noble. But not likely to work, IMO. Most only talk about eating healthy and get a good body but dont want to put the time and effort required. I remind them it is like saying 'I wish i could win the lottery, but i couldnt be bothered to buy a ticket!'

Like GoalGetter said, you are likely to attract a bunch of freeloaders, the type who will eat anything and everything so long as it is free!! the others are likely to throw their chairs at you!


----------



## pmech (Sep 10, 2004)

Agreed, I wouldn't waste the money on them.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Unfortunately this is just another example of the way people make excuses for how they are.  I say if you want to eat like that, go ahead and do it - just don't complain that you're overweight or unhappy with your body when I'm around.  

I can't tell you how many times when I was running a corporate gym people would come in for a "workout" in the morning - walking on a treadmill for 20 minutes - and then I'd see them getting "breakfast" - bacon and cheese on an english muffin with deep fried hash browns and a coffee.  Mmm.  Good thing that workout is going to good use.  And then they come to you and wonder why they aren't seeing any results.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately this is just another example of the way people make excuses for how they are. I say if you want to eat like that, go ahead and do it - just don't complain that you're overweight or unhappy with your body when I'm around.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times when I was running a corporate gym people would come in for a "workout" in the morning - walking on a treadmill for 20 minutes - and then I'd see them getting "breakfast" - bacon and cheese on an english muffin with deep fried hash browns and a coffee. Mmm. Good thing that workout is going to good use. And then they come to you and wonder why they aren't seeing any results.


 Most people KNOW what they have to do, but they don't apply it. Every piece of bacon, every extra serving of greasy hash browns, every scoop of ice cream is "well, this one time won't hurt..."

 Bt it's "this one time" every time, sometimes multiple times a day.

 They're fooling themselves.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Most people KNOW what they have to do, but they don't apply it. Every piece of bacon, every extra serving of greasy hash browns, every scoop of ice cream is "well, this one time won't hurt..."
> 
> Bt it's "this one time" every time, sometimes multiple times a day.
> 
> They're fooling themselves.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good luck. If your office is anything like mine, your efforts will go under-appreciated (or UNappreciated, rather).
> 
> OR, someone will say, "Oh wow! Healthy snacks! Someone should do this more often!" And then it never happens again until the next time YOU bring in healthy snacks again.



What's going to happen is that the healthy snacks Sara brings in will get eaten, but all the usual shitty food will get eaten as well.  All Sara will be doing is providing extra calories to the already bad diets.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Terrified. As humorous as I made it, dude I'm so serious that frankly, it's embarassing to admit!  But I figure there are other people dealing with issues like mine, and they might feel better knowing someone else is going through this "food detox" so to speak.
> 
> Don't make me tell you about the cheetos and wine dinners (feasts, really) I used to have in my previous life! haha!


I wanted a snack a min' ago.  So I ate a stick of gum ... sugerfree.  I think I relate.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 10, 2004)

i've gotten to the point where i won't even discuss nutrition w/people.  for the longest time i would try to be "helpful" but it gets old taking time to explain and teach and answer questions once you know full well that they aren't really listening (even though they brought it up) and aren't going to change a single thing.  (if anyone were sincere i'd be completely willing to help)


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 10, 2004)

i swear my rant is nearly done....really

during the olympics there was a group of fatties going on and on about how great the gymnasts legs were (it lasted for DAYS) and they seemed to conclude that their legs would be like that too if they were that age and had all day to spend at the gym.
(open mouth, insert candy and doughnut)

as if.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i've gotten to the point where i won't even discuss nutrition w/people.  for the longest time i would try to be "helpful" but it gets old taking time to explain and teach and answer questions once you know full well that they aren't really listening (even though they brought it up) and aren't going to change a single thing.  (if anyone were sincere i'd be completely willing to help)



I completely agree.  I never discuss my workouts or diet with anyone at work.  It's simply a waste of breath.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i swear my rant is nearly done....really
> 
> during the olympics there was a group of fatties going on and on about how great the gymnasts legs were (it lasted for DAYS) and they seemed to conclude that their legs would be like that too if they were that age and had all day to spend at the gym.
> (open mouth, insert candy and doughnut)
> ...


 I'd love to videotape these types of people for a few days, edit the footage to point out everything they SAY and everything they DO in contradiction, and then force them to sit through the hours of footage.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

The one about having more time just really gets me going.  You have 168 hours in a freaking week.  Most people probably spend about 30 hours of that watching TV, smoking, surfing the internet (I know I do), etc...

"Oh, work is so busy right now" is my favourite one.  Bunch of BS.  

People who tell me they can't free up 3-5 hours a week for exercise I tell them to honestly look at all the crap they do every day and MAKE TIME.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd love to videotape these types of people for a few days, edit the footage to point out everything they SAY and everything they DO in contradiction, and then force them to sit through the hours of footage.



I think we'd get a good laugh but I bet most of the people on tape would watch it and still blame genetics ("big bones") or lack of time (who ISN'T pressed for time?)  instead of the Super Size McDonald's meal they ate for lunch.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I completely agree. I never discuss my workouts or diet with anyone at work. It's simply a waste of breath.


 I try not to, but then someone always asks. And it's usually the people who are least likely to even really apply any of it to themselves.

 There's this one little old guy who eats a can of chef boyardee for lunch every day. He always sees me with my gym bag, and never fails to make a comment. "So are you going to the gym today?" Yeah. "So tell me, what is it that you do there, exactly? Like what exercises?"

 Does this guy honestly think I'm gonna take the time to explain what I do at the gym? NO WAY.

 I made that mistake once last year, when I was doing pilates pretty regularly and lost a lot of weight. He asked me what I was doing to lose weight. I said, 'eating right and doing pilates a few times a week..."

 "what's pilates?"

 I innocently took the time to explain what it was, and how i'd gotten into it, and blah blah blah pilates blah. He didn't really seem to pay attention, and I kinda just let the subject die off. 

 That was in NOVEMBER OF LAST YEAR.

 We are what, in September, now? This guys still asks me, "hey so let me ask you about pilates... is good for your joints? Let me ask you about pilates... you still do it? You do a lot of pilates? pilates? pilates? blah blah blah pilates blah?"

 I noticed it was more of a way for him to do small talk, than to really ask for and receive and process information. He can't just say, "Hey Ivy, how was your weekend..." No. He says, "Hey ivy, So did you do pilates this weekend?" 

 Now every time I see him coming, or hear him nearby, I busy myself to just avoid yet another pilates conversation vacuum. Can you imagine how much of my time would be sucked up by more pointless questioning if I told him what I do at the gym?

 *I don't even do pilates much anymore, in case anyone cares! haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> The one about having more time just really gets me going. You have 168 hours in a freaking week. Most people probably spend about 30 hours of that watching TV, smoking, surfing the internet (I know I do), etc...
> 
> "Oh, work is so busy right now" is my favourite one.  Bunch of BS.
> 
> People who tell me they can't free up 3-5 hours a week for exercise I tell them to honestly look at all the crap they do every day and MAKE TIME.


 You know? TIME was my #1 excuse in the past. THen I had an epiphany. 

 Somehow, stuff I wanted to do always got done, no matter how much TIME i was lacking. So obviously I could make time for things if I really wanted them. The only question left then was, "HOW BADLY DO I WANT TO IMPROVE MY BODY AND MY HEALTH? How important is this?"

 That's when I decided to shift around my priorities. I realized I spend way too much time watching television, loafing around, etc. Time I could use productively to achieve this goal i kept talking about but never doing anything to accomplish. 

 And that was it.

 If you want it badly enough, you make the time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If you want it badly enough, you make the time.


Amen to that!

I always lived by that statement.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i've gotten to the point where i won't even discuss nutrition w/people.  for the longest time i would try to be "helpful" but it gets old taking time to explain and teach and answer questions once you know full well that they aren't really listening (even though they brought it up) and aren't going to change a single thing.  (if anyone were sincere i'd be completely willing to help)


Me too! I dont bother to even get into the conversation anymore. I just sit there and keep quite, and let them ramble on with all their misconceptions and 'i-know-it-all' belifs. But am still willing to help if someone is genuinely intrested.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Me too! I dont bother to even get into the conversation anymore. I just sit there and keep quite, and let them ramble on with all their misconceptions and 'i-know-it-all' belifs. But am still willing to help if someone is genuinely intrested.


 Typical know-it-all beliefs often discussed by these folks include:

 - Trimspa and how it worked for so and so's cousin (and anna nicole! hahaha)

 - The pedometer someone got at mcdonald's and how "it works! It realy works!"

 - spot reduction

 - plastic surgery as a last resort if they can't lost those last ten pounds (because you know, it's always those last ten pounds)

 - the latest low-carb food they found at the supermarket and how "healthy" it is for you

 - the 100-calorie nabisco treats, and what a great idea they are

 - Curves ("yeah, it sounds great! I've been meaning to join the one by my house..." she says, whilst stuffing another handful of bbq flavored corn chips into her still-full mouth)

 -


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 10, 2004)

The one that takes the cake....   Next person that asks me if I'm on Atkins... Im 5'4", 152 lbs.... Does it look like I'm on Atkins? HAAAAAAAAa


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> The one that takes the cake.... Next person that asks me if I'm on Atkins... Im 5'4", 152 lbs.... Does it look like I'm on Atkins? HAAAAAAAAa


 HAHAHAHAHAH! ATKINS. Oh man.

 Some of the people who know I'm training and am health-conscious and all often ask me that same thing. like atkins or south beach diet or one of these is the answer to everything. If I've lost a bunch of weight (fat, mind you, not that they know the difference), then i MUST be doing one of these diets that's all the rage, or course.

 "Right? Right? So Ivy, does it work? Is that what you're doing? Oh you're not? Well ok anyway, what do you think? Should I try the atkins diet? No? Why not? Bad for me? I dont see how! Look at all those people who lost weight on atkins! It can't be bad... "

 What can you do...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Arrrgh-  the dreaded "cake time" at the office.


 I actually took a protien bar to the last birthday thing (I had to go, it was my new boss.)  I got a few looks, but it stopped when the cake came out and they all tried to go in head first at the same time...


----------



## pmech (Sep 10, 2004)

I dont think it is pilates he is interestred in .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> I dont think it is pilates he is interestred in .


i concur!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i concur!


HAHAHAHA! He's like a grandfather! Come on you guys!  He and his wife give oil painting lessons. They are cute, sweet old people. No no no. i refuse to believe there are underlying motives.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> J, you are a true JaJa Bings!!!  Three stomachs inside you and counting LOL! Can you really eat like that and look good??



No, I look like shit!  So skinny.. not enough protein in icecream lol

MulkMeUp- im not on a bulk, im injured.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2004)

(Pics in your gallery) Looking pretty darn good for an injured guy!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Pre injury.  20lbs lighter now


----------



## dalila (Sep 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pre injury.  20lbs lighter now



Wow that's a lot man! You never  said what lift injured your shoulders so badly? Does that generally happen, one stops working out and loses weight?? Sounds like an oxymoron doesn't it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2004)

*surprise surprise*

An announcement was just made: "Cookies up front! Cookies! Cookies up front at reception!"

 So of course, there is a crowd around the bags of cookies right now.

 Damn them all straight to hell. Those evildoers and their warm, just-baked cookies.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 13, 2004)

They actually announce when there are cookies at the front?  Damn!  

You should rig up a speaker that plays the sound of cows mooing when they all start rumbling down the hall.  Try to find an mp3 of the Bulls in Pamplona or something.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> They actually announce when there are cookies at the front?  Damn!
> 
> You should rig up a speaker that plays the sound of cows mooing when they all start rumbling down the hall. Try to find an mp3 of the Bulls in Pamplona or something.


 HAHAHA! Oh man, that's awesome. I should! I have kick-ass speakers here.

 yes, they make announcements like that...

 in this case it's the office hippie - she's awesome, and very kind-hearted and means well, but she always brings in pastries and cookies and stuff. baaaad.

 But it's not limited to her. Sometimes, when there has been a big executive meeting and there is leftover meeting food (they hire caterers for these things), an announcement is made over the paging system that there is food in the meeting room, and everyone can feel free to help themselves to whatever is there.

 Believe it or not, even if it was JUST AFTER LUNCH and everyone has eaten, that meeting room will be packed with freeloaders


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 13, 2004)

Mmmmm...cookies.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...cookies.....


 Some help YOU are.


----------



## Northy (Sep 13, 2004)

*Finishes eating his Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice cream, drinks the rest of his chocolate milk*

Damn that was good


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2004)

Northy said:
			
		

> *Finishes eating his Chocolate Fudge Brownie Ice cream, drinks the rest of his chocolate milk*
> 
> Damn that was good


 Must be nice to be bulking instead of cutting...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, even if it was JUST AFTER LUNCH and everyone has eaten, that meeting room will be packed with freeloaders


Same here! beats me as to how ppl manage to wolf it down AFTER a full meal!


----------



## annarbor930 (Sep 14, 2004)

Around my office I have become the health food guy as well.  

My favorite incident, was recently I went to a lunch meeting at a local restaurant.  I was the last to order, and I ordered a grilled salmon sandwich, but I asked for steam vegetable instead of french fries.  Then everyone at the table changed their order from french fries to vegetables as well.    

I loved making them feel guilty since they always manage to make sure I didn't want any cake or donuts every other day at the office.  

If I'm going to cheat, it's going to be some incredible double chocolate peanut butter brownie pie with ice cream not some crappy office donuts/cake!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

annarbor930 said:
			
		

> ...If I'm going to cheat, it's going to be some incredible double chocolate peanut butter brownie pie with ice cream not some crappy office donuts/cake!


 NICE!!!

 If I'm going to cheat (and that won't be for another five weeks) it will be with a nice tub of Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Cookie Chunk, and some vanilla rum cake (the type you find at weddings quite often). Maybe simultaneously, maybe one for lunch and one for dinner, I haven't decided yet, but boy I'm gonna do it up right that day!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 14, 2004)

dr. phil was doing a fat show 1 day. he said "i know how ya'll (junk food eaters) think. you think if you just take a bite of the cookie, you didnt really eat it."    he says some funny shit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> dr. phil was doing a fat show 1 day. he said "i know how ya'll (junk food eaters) think. you think if you just take a bite of the cookie, you didnt really eat it."   he says some funny shit.


 I'm not one to readily attack fat people, but please do NOT get me started on Dr. Phil. He needs to start practicing what he preaches if he's going to be promoting a healthy lifestyle.

 How can he have the face to sit there, and talk to fat people about losing weight, when he's not exactly a picture of good health himself? Of course he knows how junk food eaters think - look at him. How he got a book deal for a diet/fitness book is a bigger mystery to me than crop circles.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 14, 2004)

annarbor930 said:
			
		

> If I'm going to cheat, it's going to be some incredible double chocolate peanut butter brownie pie with ice cream not some crappy office donuts/cake!


Yup! if i want to cheat, i want to do it with some good and glorious stuff.


----------



## Candy (Sep 14, 2004)

Goal Getter - you are pretty judgmental.  You have alot to say about other people.  Who cares what they do?  Maybe they DO have other priorities.  Who are you?  A bitch.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

Well that was uncalled for. And downright wrong. BTW... you should quote someone before saying something like that. I don't think your a bitch GG.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Ooh.. catfight!


----------



## Candy (Sep 14, 2004)

Dr. Phil helps obese people who have real problems with food.  Not people who want to reach a certain bodyfat %.  Not everyone's goals are to have a six pack.  And thats okay if they dont.  If they want to eat what they want when they want so be it.  Some people have goals to make a certain amount of money or to raise children.

Some people have spiritual goals - and think its silly what we do.  

And I must apologize - I am very sick, I dont feel well.  My throat hurts so bad I cant swallow or eat whole foods.  Not just one posts but many were rubbing me the wrong way.  I dont post often - and I'm sorry.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> Goal Getter - you are pretty judgmental. You have alot to say about other people. Who cares what they do? Maybe they DO have other priorities. Who are you? A bitch.


 Thanks, Shutupandtrain... 

 Hi Candy. Thanks. Yeah. It is pretty judgemental, but can you deny it? If he has the desire to write a BOOK ABOUT HOW TO LEAD A HEALTHY LIFESTYLE, you're going to tell me it's not hypocritical of him to not practice what he preaches and to defend it away in interviews with the "I'm not overweight, i'm just big boned" defense?

 Sorry, but I stand by my comments. I don't have to sweeten a comment like that or censor it because it's going to sound mean or judgemental. And it doesn't make me a bitch to be a straight shooter. 

 And as for having a lot to say about other people... hahahahahahahaha! In case you haven't noticed, I talk ad nauseum about MYSELF on here. It's a wonder no one has asked me to shut up already. So um... yeah, read a little more before you go attacking people based on ONE comment or ONE thread.

 Jeez. Every party has a pooper... It's all good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> Dr. Phil helps obese people who have real problems with food. Not people who want to reach a certain bodyfat %. Not everyone's goals are to have a six pack. And thats okay if they dont. If they want to eat what they want when they want so be it. Some people have goals to make a certain amount of money or to raise children.
> 
> Some people have spiritual goals - and think its silly what we do.
> 
> And I must apologize - I am very sick, I dont feel well. My throat hurts so bad I cant swallow or eat whole foods. Not just one posts but many were rubbing me the wrong way. I dont post often - and I'm sorry.


I'm sorry if you feel sick...I hope you feel better soon. 

As for Phil: I realize he helps people with other problems as well... I applaud him for wanting to help others. However, I don't agree with the hyper-marketing about exercise and eating right. As a psychologist, he should be talking about the emotional, psychological and motivational, but he should draw the line and let someone else take over when it comes to promoting something he himself doesn't APPEAR to adhere to. For all I know the guy runs marathons and eats more clean than I do. I highly doubt it.

And feel free to post your thoughts. That's what forums are for. We don't all have to agree all the time. I wasn't speaking for anyone else just me. If anyone agrees or disagrees, well then cool.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ooh.. catfight!


Meeeeooouuuuwwww!


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As for Phil: I realize he helps people with other problems as well... I applaud him for wanting to help others. However, I don't agree with the hyper-marketing about exercise and eating right. *As a psychologist, he should be talking about the emotional, psychological and motivational, but he should draw the line and let someone else take over when it comes to promoting something he himself doesn't APPEAR to adhere to.* For all I know the guy runs marathons and eats more clean than I do. I highly doubt it.
> 
> .


He focuses on those points specifically. Its not about the food. That what overweight  people dont realize. The book is a *very * good read. Dr Phill does lead a very healthy lifestyle IMO, read the book. I really enjoyed it. Look at all the people he has helped.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He focuses on those points specifically. Its not about the food. That what overweight people dont realize. The book is a *very * good read. Dr Phill does lead a very healthy lifestyle IMO, read the book. I really enjoyed it. Look at all the people he has helped.


 Yeah i haven't read it. I just see him on TV telling people "eat right and exercise" type of stuff... That's what i'm basing my opinion on. So if you've read the book and I'm way off base, thanks for calling me out on that.

 And sorry baboon, for going wayyyyy off topic on your ice cream social thread.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 15, 2004)

geesh all i did was mention dr. phil and a bite of cookie and all hell breaks loose. im gonna go back and stand in the corner.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> geesh all i did was mention dr. phil and a bite of cookie and all hell breaks loose. im gonna go back and stand in the corner.


  I'm a trouble maker. Sorry.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 15, 2004)

Hate to say it but Dr. Phil was an NCAA football player and now is apparently quite a competitive tennis player.  He plays at charity pro-ams all the time.  And he has a personal trainer - he's had him on the show before and trains with him 3 times per week.  Bastard makes something like $750 a week just off Phil alone.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Hate to say it but Dr. Phil was an NCAA football player and now is apparently quite a competitive tennis player. He plays at charity pro-ams all the time. And he has a personal trainer - he's had him on the show before and trains with him 3 times per week. Bastard makes something like $750 a week just off Phil alone.


 See? goes to show, what do I know. <open mouth, insert foot>

 Sorry, Candy.

 Seriously - he doesn't LOOK fit.


----------



## pmech (Sep 15, 2004)

Cake and Krispy cremes three days in a row this week.


----------



## Candy (Sep 15, 2004)

I should not have said anything.    

I'm not normally so mean!  I promise! (getting married in three weeks stressed much?)

I know he may not look fit , but to look fit may not be a huge priority ya know??

Some people have serious issues w/ food on a mental/emotional level.  He's not really trying to tell anyone his way of getting to 3% bf.   I have people here at work who can eat a slice of pizza (just one slice!) and bring candy, etc. and have such ease around food, their appearance, etc.  i cant eat just one piece of pizza.  I've been dieting too long.  Thats freedom.  I admire some people for that.  But whattya do?  

When I first started out I thought I was sooooo much better than so-in-so  because I ate better, looked better, felt better.  I was better than them in my eyes because I had such DISCIPLINE.   Ha!  Yeah right!  What about DISCIPLINE at the mall when I shop?  I dont have discipline there. Never mind.  I'm rambling.

GG - I am sooooooo sorry for calling you mean names.  That's not like me I promise. 
I feel bad. I used to do the same thing.


----------



## Candy (Sep 15, 2004)

I like the raspberry filled ones!


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 15, 2004)

Holy Hell!!!  This is my #1 pet peeve out of people.  What is it with people and their desire to always know what you are eating...and why you don't want any of what they are eating/ have/ made/ etc.!  Or trying to get you to eat something you don't want in the first place ("you could just try it" or "have just a little bit")  
What is with people and their need to force food upon you?!?!
And it's practically anyone...friends, FAMILY (they are the worst!!!), people at work, practical strangers...seems that no one is exempt from wanting to comment on your diet (and by this word I mean, lifestyle dietary choices, NOT the contemporary meaning of the word) and wanting to inflict their poor choices or lack of will power upon you.
Sorry to rant so, but this drives me completely nuts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> I should not have said anything.
> 
> I'm not normally so mean! I promise! (getting married in three weeks stressed much?)
> 
> ...


Hey I totally understand. I'm not just saying that. Don't worry about it, and I'm sorry for attacking back. Bygones. 

And congratulations on your upcoming wedding! :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> I like the raspberry filled ones!


I like the regular glazed, hot, with a glass of cold milk


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 15, 2004)

i was at work last night talking to 1 of my buddies (the ecto freak i have mentioned in earlier threads ... the gifted 1 who eats big macs all day and doesnt gain an ounce.) anyways, he is sitting there woofing down a bag of doritos and offered me some. i declined and said, "nah man, im still cutting." his response was, "a few aint gonna hurt ya." my first thought was, "and how is it you think doritos would help my cut?"


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 15, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i was at work last night talking to 1 of my buddies (the ecto freak i have mentioned in earlier threads ... the gifted 1 who eats big macs all day and doesnt gain an ounce.) anyways, he is sitting there woofing down a bag of doritos and offered me some. i declined and said, "nah man, im still cutting." his response was, "a few aint gonna hurt ya." my first thought was, "and how is it you think doritos would help my cut?"



This is moi brother. I can eat fried bread smothered in butter and 
not gain an once. Once I stop exercising and eating healthy,
I lose ALL of the gained benefits of exercisin and healthy eating habits.
I hear "everytime I see you, you have something in your hand" phrase
everday (at work and away from work).


----------

